# Overclocking CPU



## pramudit (Dec 30, 2011)

i am new to overclocking and would really admire your help.....
i have C2Q Q8400, Intel dg41rq, 2gb ram, ati 4350 1gb.....
i don't have any kind of fsb setting in bios...
so i cant understand how to overclock my gpu....

plz help.....


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

^ that proccy is good for OC, but if that mobo doesn't support, then you can get other mobos from asus with same g41 chipsets


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

i have buyed this cpu only a year ago and my parents wont allow me to buy another one till i am in college....


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

which is a better chipset among H, P & G....?
also suggest some good motherboard for them under 5k... (preferrably with sli or crossfire support)......... might be able to convince my parents.........


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

For OC get a second hand P series chipset MB


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2011)

but will require a new cooler to get a high clock & "maybe" a new PSU if old one is a local desi crap (check Power supply blacklist thread for newbies). just to be safe.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

@OP: before anything mention details about your PSU. It is very much important in overclocking. You have missed to mention it.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

@get a good PSU and a second hand P45 mobo for OCing.

You will need an after-market cooler, depending on your OC


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

my PSU came along with my cabinet......
its says something like this....
3.3V 24A
5V 20
12V 20A & 18A
model - 500W-P4.......

on bios stats it shows 
12.160 for +12V
5.126 for 5v
3.152 for 3.3 &
1.272 for CPU.....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

^^don't risk with that psu get a good one


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

pramudit said:


> my PSU came along with my cabinet......
> its says something like this....
> 3.3V 24A
> 5V 20
> ...



you may change it now or after it goes up in smoke. its your decision. but once you raise the clockspeed of your processor, there is every chance your PSU will die & with it a few other PC parts like HDD.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 1, 2012)

@pramudit, that might be a cheap generic one.

As said by "Sam", you will have to change it either now or when it blows, i suggest its better to do it now


----------



## pramudit (Jan 2, 2012)

ohk i will buy one after my exams are over....


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, change your PSU after your exam. But mention & get suggestion from here for good PSU instead of buying any other 'crap' PSU suggested by local dealer..


----------



## pramudit (Jan 3, 2012)

yes i'll do you ask you people.....
my exams i.e. pre-board, practicals, board & competitive exams are till may.....
so i have to wait for a long time...


----------

